
Download Visual Studio Code Insiders - evo_9
https://code.visualstudio.com/insiders/
======
uberman
I use both the "official" and the "insider" versions or various workstation in
my home office. I typically don't see a difference between them (accept for
remote container development).

That said, the insider version (the one I use primarily) is updated "a lot"
like basically every day, sometimes twice a day. This requires a rather large
download (at least large per my remote location internet) followed by a second
rather large download in each of my dev containers to install the VSC remote
server.

I like the editor and find I now use it more than Sublime which surprises me,
but if you want to use the "insiders" version just be prepared to do a lot of
updates. That is probably not an issue if you have cable internet, but for me
it is a bit of a PITA

